# Mother 3 Translation RELEASED!



## War (Oct 14, 2008)

"After almost two years of hard slog, Starmen.net's Mother 3 fan translation patch has finally been completed, and will be released at the end of this week ... a whole month ahead of schedule! That's according to the latest blog entry on the project's site, in which team member Mato records that, "Testing's pretty much over now. Some bugs did turn up over the last few days, but they were all minor and quickly remedied. Some really hard-to-spot typos were also found and fixed."

Joyous news indeed, though the patch will require a few other things before it's of any use: namely a slot-2 flashcart, a GBA emulator, and -- cough -- an entirely unauthorized ROM copy of the Japanese game. While we don't condone piracy, a western localization of Mother 3 doesn't exactly look likely at this stage, and we do support such passionate projects. Hit up this FAQ to learn more, and don't forget to check out some beautiful, Anglicized Mother 3 screens." 

Source
Screens
Mother 3 site

Here is a DIRECT QUOTE from the *Mother 3 Translation Blog*:

"*The patch will be out at the end of this week.*"


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 14, 2008)

Then I can get this game and see what the fuss is about


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 14, 2008)

Good thing I beat the game 2 years ago, it was in japanese so I won't remember very much.


----------



## Another World (Oct 14, 2008)

i like the part where he says "was counting on some gbatemp people to help provide a detailed guide about flash carts/cards, but it looks like it’s not going to happen." i never saw a post asking for help. i would have gladly typed of a 20min guide to gba flash linkers, and flash kits.

-another world


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 14, 2008)

is mother 3 a good game?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 14, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> is mother 3 a good game?


We don't know yet. We will in a week.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 14, 2008)

dsfanboy. . .source? XD

this is how I'll be playing it when it comes out (pics from the Mother 3 blog)









Maybe with a little less red, a little more black.


Side note: how can i get this to play on my PAL R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haha!


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 14, 2008)

I will most likely buy a  new 3-in-1 to try this, so I don't have to play it on a PC emulator. 0.5 inch pixels suck.


----------



## 2short (Oct 14, 2008)

what can I say. OMG. now I'm sorry I sold my psp, which I was using for GBA emulation. need to get a slot-2 solution for my ds. any suggestions? been looking at the ez-flash 3 in 1. seems good?!


----------



## Jax (Oct 14, 2008)

I just hope this isn't a grinding RPG...


----------



## War (Oct 14, 2008)

Shinji, whaddaya mean? What's wrong with DSfanboy? I also posted a link to the blog, which says that it will be released in a week. (So they're not making this up)


----------



## Medic (Oct 14, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I just hope this isn't a grinding RPG...



Too bad it is.


----------



## LufianGuy (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't wait, my slot-2 device is still good for GBA.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm still playing Secret of Evermore and Namco X Capcom. Now I gotta juggle 4 games when this and Star Ocean: First Departure comes out D: .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Medic said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!!
I like grinding RPGs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'd kill for that faceplate for Micro (Mother 3)....It has great color combination..
Do you know maybe where could it be found and bought?


----------



## Law (Oct 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Medic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's a limited edition Gameboy Micro.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

I know it's a limited edition....but maybe there are some faceplates to be found around.....I  don't know.....It looks too good to me!!

I mean, it doesn't hurt to  ask..


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been debating what to play this on. NDS? Wii VBA? Laptop VBA? PSP?

I've finally decided: I'm busting out the old GBA:SP and X-ROM 512.


*removed*


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 14, 2008)

I WANT IT =D


but my EZ 3in1 broke


----------



## JPH (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, definitely use the trusty ol' equipment, Heran Bago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really excited for this! I've been playing EarthBound since I was eight, ready for something new hehe.

*does a cartwheel*


----------



## seedvt (Oct 14, 2008)

Medic said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can easily beat this without excessive grinding.


----------



## Seven (Oct 14, 2008)

I only recently finished up a second play of Earthbound, maybe a few months ago.

And god am I ready for this.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 15, 2008)

I really hope this works on my XROM512!!

I've been following this for about 6 months!

EDIT

Wonder if this will work good on a Wii!!

Playing Mother 3 on a Wii... damn... that would be wicked!


----------



## JPH (Oct 15, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> i like the part where he says "was counting on some gbatemp people to help provide a detailed guide about flash carts/cards, but it looks like it’s not going to happen." i never saw a post asking for help. i would have gladly typed of a 20min guide to gba flash linkers, and flash kits.
> 
> -another world


Just saw this post, hehe.
He was referring to me, maybe we can complete it together


----------



## Another World (Oct 15, 2008)

@JPH: you know where to find me, i'm down.

the thing that scares me about this patch is that the rom is 32 megs to begin with. adding text (even after taking out the japanese text) will only increase the game size. i'm curious to find out what "hacking" they did to keep the file size at 32 megs. they mention that they were careful to keep it at 32, but at what costs? something had to be removed or rearranged. i'd love to read the specifics, i hope they publish that info.

-another world


----------



## Another World (Oct 15, 2008)

the thing that scares me about this patch is that the rom is 32 megs to begin with. adding text (even after taking out the japanese text) will only increase the game size. i'm curious to find out what "hacking" they did to keep the file size at 32 megs. they mention that they were careful to keep it at 32, but at what costs? something had to be removed or rearranged. i'd love to read the specifics, i hope they publish that info.

-another world


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm gonna be played this on my PSP. I don't have a GBA flashcart and emulating games on the PC when you can play them on other consoles/handhelds with good or near perfect results sucks to me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 15, 2008)

Just saw the good news myself.  Hot fuck yeah, baby!


----------



## aerowalk (Oct 15, 2008)

I wonder if any other translation for Mother 1 + 2 (gba) exists rather than RPGone's one ?

anyway, looking forward for this patch


----------



## xanth (Oct 15, 2008)

aerowalk said:
			
		

> I wonder if any other translation for Mother 1 + 2 (gba) exists rather than RPGone's one ?
> 
> anyway, looking forward for this patch



There isn't. I think that at some point Mato (one of the guys translating 3) said that when he talked to RPGone about his patch, RPGone told him that the code for 2 in the GBA cart was absurd, and would have been more trouble than it was worth, especially considering that people could already play the Super Nintendo version. So I would guess that's why nobody else picked it up.

And totally looking forward to this. Had to hunt down my old flashcart a week ago in preparation (which wasn't easy since I haven't used it in years and I just moved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But totally worth it. As a friend of mine put it, "It's like Christmas is coming some random day this week!" XD


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll wait for my pandora till Ill play this.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, how about 1 or 2?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 15, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 was suppose to be good, and 2 was called earthbound in the states, which was pretty good.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 15, 2008)

Its a weird RPG, I think you need a sense of humor to enjoy Mother/Earthbound. Its a pretty solid RPG though. Besides, Mother 3's story blows Earthbound's out the water.

I recommend people play Earthbound before Mother 3, since its a direct sequel to the storyline.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 15, 2008)

I almost pissed myself. This has gotta be one of the best weeks of my life this year.


----------



## 2short (Oct 15, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> I almost pissed myself. This has gotta be one of the best weeks of my life this year.


I agree. castlevania, dead space, fallout3 and fable2... and now mother 3... I mean WTF?!?


----------



## aerowalk (Oct 15, 2008)

xanth said:
			
		

> aerowalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ic, so that's y rpggone finished #1, but abandoned #2
thanks for the info!


----------



## xanth (Oct 15, 2008)

No problem.

2 (AKA Earthbound for the SNES) is an awesome RPG. I'm replaying it now to get back in the right frame of mind.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 15, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> the thing that scares me about this patch is that the rom is 32 megs to begin with. adding text (even after taking out the japanese text) will only increase the game size. i'm curious to find out what "hacking" they did to keep the file size at 32 megs. they mention that they were careful to keep it at 32, but at what costs? something had to be removed or rearranged. i'd love to read the specifics, i hope they publish that info.
> 
> -another world


Mato did some AWESOME hacking and empty space hunting. Don't worry, they've been able to fit everything in the original 32mbytes, not removing anything and even throwing some extras in, like the little Silver Star


----------



## Noitora (Oct 15, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there's a thing called compression.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 15, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't compressed anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read ALL the updates and Mato hasn't mentioned using compression ever. 
IIRC, they had enough space already just by replacing the 16-bit Japanese text with 8-bit English text. Not too sure about this, though


----------



## Noitora (Oct 15, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure there's no need to mention the hacking techniques they used but they can also add padding instead of keeping the original size.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 15, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had to keep the original size (32M) because right now the ROM only has some free Kbytes (maybe even less), as the ASM hacks they had to put in took a lot of space


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 15, 2008)

I only play RPGs half way most of the time but I've been looking forward to this.
Can't wait.
I've got my ol EZFA flash cart all ready and everything.
Can't wait to play it in english xD


----------



## zelgadis (Oct 16, 2008)

I cant wait! I want to play it once in english then after I get the jist of it try it out in japanese for practice


----------



## illithid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just noticed that the site went down for anticipation of the patch release.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

illithid said:
			
		

> Just noticed that the site went down for anticipation of the patch release.


Actually they've put the site down because they're making the last preparations. So this might mean they're gonna release the patch today


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 17, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> illithid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah probably. I've been refreshing the site every few minutes for the past 2 hours. o.o


----------



## Noitora (Oct 17, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> illithid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they do release it today


----------



## WildWon (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, i had rechecked the site this morning and got a raging hardon at that red screen w/ pixelated letters. And thats embarassing at work.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

IT'S OUT!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND! It's out! WOOO! =D

EDIT: Damn... Got beaten. Loading it into my 3-in-1's NOR as I type. =D


----------



## WildWon (Oct 17, 2008)

Just saw its up as well! Was hoping to be the first here, but i'll just join in and show my excitement. WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## powser (Oct 17, 2008)

IT's OUT!! omg i'd thought I'd be first!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 17, 2008)

powser said:
			
		

> IT's OUT!! omg i'd thought I'd be first!


DOWNLOAD NAO!!


----------



## illithid (Oct 17, 2008)

It's out now. Yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Downloading and will write result later


----------



## jos7960 (Oct 17, 2008)

minor slowdowns till now on my supercard lite

ill try my standard m3 gba expansion pack in a minute.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

Works great on my EFA Linker!

Awesome, no problems saving either


----------



## jos7960 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm  problems saving on my supercard lite...  But real time save takes care of that


----------



## DivineZeus (Oct 17, 2008)

A really great work they did! looks like a pro translation to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw there are some sound glitchies and slowdowns at the startup... oh well, we can live with 'em...


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 17, 2008)

SHWEET!! Now I'm going to emu it....


----------



## illithid (Oct 17, 2008)

Mother 3 work on Sakura 1.12+1 in GBA Expansion Pack, but in order to save set the Load Mode into Patch (slow mode).


----------



## JPH (Oct 17, 2008)

Man, I can't wait to get home and play this!
It's going to be great, play it even if you aren't a MOTHER fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*does a cartwheel*


----------



## kristianity77 (Oct 17, 2008)

I cant get this to work on my EZ Flash IV.  Copied it over to NOR Ram or whatever you call it.  Go to load the game and get the error PSRAM is not enough.  Any ideas?


----------



## Xuio (Oct 17, 2008)

hm.. it crashes when i use Flint's "Brute force/Toughen Up" ability. I'm using M3 Lite Perfect with GBM.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 17, 2008)

For now, it works on my  M3 Lite Perfect with Micro...but I have just started..


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 17, 2008)

We should do one of those things were everyone plays the game at the same time with Mother 3..


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

Xuio said:
			
		

> hm.. it crashes when i use Flint's "Brute force/Toughen Up" ability. I'm using M3 Lite Perfect with GBM.


Brute Force/Toughen up works flawlessy on my EFA Linker, so I believe it's a flashcart-related issue. Just try turning off and reloading, and see if it happens again.


----------



## noONE (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool, i have not really followed this translation, but i have heard about it and kinda waited for it too.. i have only tried one SNES earthbound game before for a couple of hours, but i will certainly put this at my Ewin/DSTT to play it, since it obviously must be good.
Thanks to all involved in this!


----------



## Jax (Oct 17, 2008)

Works perfectly so far with my EZ-Flash 3-in-1 + CycloDS


----------



## Xuio (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe it's like it because i've turned on RealTimeSave... I'll check it with Hardware Support 2 (without RTS) later.

edit: with Hardware Support 2  - i can't save at all
with Hardware Support 1 but without RTS - it works OK!


----------



## Tanas (Oct 17, 2008)

It should work on every 256mbit and above GBA flashcart in existence.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 17, 2008)

congrats to all starmen's and mother 3 translators for the work they did (from the petition for Mother3, gifts sent to Itoi few month ago, to today with this patch)
now I need to finish playing ... Mother on NES, I started it years ago, and never played Earthbound on Snes (yet).


----------



## UScr00ge (Oct 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It should work on every 256mbit and above GBA flashcart in existence.



Doesn't work on the EZFA 256 Realtime cart. ROM is too big and untrimmable.

And yes, this is with turning Multiboot OFF.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2008)

Screw sleeping tonight, I'm playing this.  Now GBA Micro or SP?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 17, 2008)

*sigh*

Well, I'm glad many folks will now hopefully get their Mother fix. Myself, meh...I never was all that crazed over this thing or the series in general. To me, it seems like one of those deals where "what you can't have you begin to want more than anything." Otherwise, it looks and sounds like (as it always has) a good RPG but probably nothing worthy of all the insane adulation its received over the years.

Enjoy, kids! Enjoy.


----------



## PKInferno (Oct 17, 2008)

This is the best news I've heard in while, (what with the stock market the way it is)
I finally get to play this awesome game in English. OmelettesHomeRu for breakfast, anyone?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2008)

what to do - (correct me if there is an error)
find an emulator to play Mother 2/Earthbound on
beat it
patch Mother 3
play/beat it


that right?
what emulator is it? snemul?


----------



## pilotwangs (Oct 17, 2008)

This is fantastic,Im only about 30 minutes into it and im loving it.


----------



## Alerek (Oct 17, 2008)

Into chapter two now, and I must say its absolutely amazing. I've tried to do just about everything I can think of, talk to all the people and animals and such, and I crack up every five minutes.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 17, 2008)

I read that earthbound - mother 2 was out in usa.
Is it true because i cannot find any dumps or places to buy


----------



## seishun (Oct 17, 2008)

with r4ds and ez 3 in 1 i have had some sound issues in the character naming screen. Can someone else confirm this or help me out. I think it may be an issue in NOR mode.


----------



## War (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol, I guess my topic title got editted.... anyway, I'm glad it's finally out, can't wait to get home and try this!


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 17, 2008)

Great. but i cant run it on my Ezflash 3in1...


----------



## seishun (Oct 17, 2008)

you have to copy first while on NOR mode, then run in NOR mode after copying. but the game jusst screwed up for me when i tried to load the map. Now my gba exploader is screwed up. Im having major problems with this on ez flash 3 in 1. HELP!!!


----------



## DivineZeus (Oct 17, 2008)

seishun said:
			
		

> with r4ds and ez 3 in 1 i have had some sound issues in the character naming screen. Can someone else confirm this or help me out. I think it may be an issue in NOR mode.


Ye, i have the same sound issues at the beginning, but np for me...


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuck yeah, right on my birthday


----------



## seishun (Oct 17, 2008)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> seishun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im warning you when you get the map...its might freeze the game when you open it. And after that i have to setup the whole game in gba exploader all over again for sum reason. I really hate EZ 3 in 1 for these things.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Fuck yeah, right on my birthday


happy bday!

my G6 is not liking this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Piece of Strawberry


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

skarthebloodchild said:
			
		

> I read that earthbound - mother 2 was out in usa.
> Is it true because i cannot find any dumps or places to buy


Mother2 / EB is for SNES


----------



## Ryoku (Oct 17, 2008)

I loved earthbound, although I never got around to beating it. I definitely will now since Mother 3 is finally translated!


----------



## Gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

Just wondering... does anyone have tried it on a PSP? (gPSP)

Thanks


----------



## Another World (Oct 17, 2008)

patch runs great on the 3-in-1.



			
				seishun said:
			
		

> with r4ds and ez 3 in 1 i have had some sound issues in the character naming screen. Can someone else confirm this or help me out. I think it may be an issue in NOR mode.
> 
> the readme is 1140 lines of text, and no i didn't make that up. if you tried reading it you would see that is a known glitch.
> 
> ...



there was mother 2 released on the snes, i think only in japanese. there was also mother 1+2 release for gba.

-another world


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Just wondering... does anyone have tried it on a PSP? (gPSP)
> 
> Thanks


I remember someone said the original Japanese one worked well on PSP. So I believe the English Translation would work well too.


----------



## seishun (Oct 17, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> patch runs great on the 3-in-1.
> 
> -another world


i beg to differ. What slot-1 are you using? Did you get the sound issue at the confirmation of you settings when you started a new game. Or try getting the map and use it to see if your game freezes.


----------



## Another World (Oct 17, 2008)

seishun said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slot1 has nothing to do with the slot2 nor. try reading the 1,140 line read me, there are many bugs. report anything else you find to the authors so the next patch is free of bugs. the map works perfectly, no slow down, no freezing.

-another world


----------



## RadioShadow (Oct 17, 2008)

Time to play some METAL SLUG 7 and CONTRA HARD CORPS!  

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!  


...Oh wait, this is the Mother 3 patched released topic! (why wasn't the RSS news updated?).  Curse my GBA Flash Card for being too small.  

I need to order my 3-1 Flash Card tomorrow.  Plus get my College work done. 

I hope it's good because I never liked Earthbound but I'm willing to give Mother 3 a chance.


----------



## Jax (Oct 17, 2008)

seishun said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you check the known bugs on the site, you'll see that the sound messing up on the confirmation screen is one of them.


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 17, 2008)

How you get it working with 3in1? i use it with r4 and it keep saying rom file is too big :S


----------



## Sora_145 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have the same problem. The 3 in 1 can't load the ROM because it's 32 megs.


----------



## Another World (Oct 17, 2008)

Sora_145 said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. The 3 in 1 can't load the ROM because it's 32 megs.



please learn how to use your 3-in-1, flash to NOR mode which is for roms > 16MB


----------



## Jax (Oct 17, 2008)

Solution to the above posters: 

Load the ROM is NOR mode instead of SRAM.


----------



## Sora_145 (Oct 17, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> Sora_145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 17, 2008)

hm. im totally new to this
can this be run on a GBA emulator?


----------



## JPH (Oct 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hm. im totally new to this
> can this be run on a GBA emulator?


Sure can

http://vba.ngemu.com/


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hm. im totally new to this
> can this be run on a GBA emulator?


Yes, sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just get a fresh copy of the (J) rom, patch it with the patcher you find on the site and enjoy Mother 3 in English on your favourite emu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: JPH and I posted at the same time :/


----------



## Seven (Oct 17, 2008)

-erasing NOR-

Shit's gonna get real. There goes my afternoon.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 17, 2008)

Too bad I can't play this on my NDS.

Anyone with a spare slot-2 card, please PM me.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 17, 2008)

flashing to my awesome xrom now!!  this is half my cart!!  IT'S GONNA ROCK SO HARD!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2008)

is this a bug in my G6 or normal?
I go outside after changing, go right to the frog without talking to anyone/thing, try to save but it says "Unable to save!"

Normal? do I need to do something first?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> is this a bug in my G6 or normal?
> I go outside after changing, go right to the frog without talking to anyone/thing, try to save but it says "Unable to save!"
> 
> Normal? do I need to do something first?


Hmmm... It seems G6 doesn't support the Savefile format used by Mother3.

Try this patcher. I remember it worked for my SuperCard miniSD.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 17, 2008)

Any problems found yet playing this on PSP?


----------



## 300megs (Oct 17, 2008)

I am playing it on my PSP and sofar it is great!
I want to play it on my micro but i have an old F2A 256 so i would need to trim it a bit so it would fit on the cart. I have no idea how to do it with out possibly messing up the game. Could anyone help me out?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


testing right now

thnx

IT WORKS!!!!!

much appreciated!


----------



## Dwight (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a good excuse for me to learn how to patch roms.


----------



## Titney (Oct 17, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! that fixed the save issue on my good old Flash2Advance.

Though for me it saved fine on G6 without patching.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2008)

Titney said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to hear that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that other people will find this useful


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2008)

Titney said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats because my G6 is broken and my save file consists of 262144 0's to make a 256KB file for saving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, I'm ghetto


----------



## Titney (Oct 17, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Titney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Well, I did write it using the G6 U-disk manager (V1.5) all properly, and my G6 firmware is pretty up to date, but no manual patching besides that.

But now that I got it saving on the F2A I'll use that instead cause the load times on the G6 are a bit annoying on a rom this big.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2008)

Titney said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well something happened because my manager (no matter what version) thinks any harddrive/G6 I write to is full... fun

update: after some custom icon making and header editing, my GBA folder is complete. Mother 3 ftw... even though I have only played about 10minutes total!


----------



## Drift Monkey (Oct 18, 2008)

Mother 3 FTW!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 18, 2008)

*head asplodes*

Should I play this on my DS or Xbox?!

AHHHH dont know which to play it on D :


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 18, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> *head asplodes*
> 
> Should I play this on my DS or Xbox?!
> 
> AHHHH dont know which to play it on D :


Both.


----------



## Another World (Oct 18, 2008)

300megs said:
			
		

> I want to play it on my micro but i have an old F2A 256 so i would need to trim it a bit so it would fit on the cart.



why would you need to trim a 32meg rom to fit on a 256meg flash kit? i own the same kit so i'm confused....

-another world


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 18, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> Sora_145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Using an easy flash 3 in 1 (with rudolph's expansion pack tool v 1.9) and an R4, it won't let me save the game. It won't save the japanese rom either. I'm using NOR. What's the problem?

EDIT: nevermind. Fixed it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow 9 pages already.
Loading this into my NOR now.


----------



## Another World (Oct 18, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 18, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> 300megs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F2A Cart don't you write a FULL 256Mb to it. For some reason it says it won't fit, you have to trim it just a bit to get it on there.

However this does not happen on a 128Mb F2A. You can write a full 16MB to that.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 18, 2008)

Nor mode if you use expansion packs and dont forget to sram patch it!


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 18, 2008)

Works perfect on E-Link, no seperate sram patching needed


----------



## sixb0nes (Oct 18, 2008)

Getting a weird bug with a G6 Lite. After the prologue, where some town is burning and you control Flint, there's a bunch of black squares scattered at random intervals. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 18, 2008)

I cannot believe it's finally out. I get to start the game tonight.

A HUGE thank you to Mato and the others that brought this to us!


----------



## neonix (Oct 18, 2008)

I just came a little.


----------



## Another World (Oct 18, 2008)

i just played for about 3 hours and didn't know it required sram patching!!! haha shite. patched and back to playing - hopefully it saves this time in my 3-in-1.

-another world


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 18, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> i just played for about 3 hours and didn't know it required sram patching!!! haha shite. patched and back to playing - hopefully it saves this time in my 3-in-1.
> 
> -another world


That kinda sucks
I always check for sram patching as well as trimming with GBATA


----------



## Another World (Oct 18, 2008)

i assumed rudolph's gba exp loader .56 would patch it, but perhaps it didn't because it has the patch applied. i'm not sure if it goes by crc or not.

can you explain more about gbata and how to check, i've haven't used that tool.

-another world


----------



## Seven (Oct 18, 2008)

Huh. It saves fine without patches in NOR. I'm using .57, does that automatically SRAM patch?


----------



## neonix (Oct 18, 2008)

Does it matter if you apply the SRAM patch before or after the translation patch?


----------



## Another World (Oct 18, 2008)

i did it after, and yes gba exp loader should patch for save types automatically but it didn't work for me. not sure why.

-another world


----------



## aerowalk (Oct 18, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> Does it matter if you apply the SRAM patch before or after the translation patch?



i think you should apply sram patch after translation
coz the translation patch contains the difference between translated and original
if you apply it before, some bits might change and crc will be different as well i guess


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a play time of 3:00 hours, and I just completed chapter 1. Does anybody know the total play time.


----------



## neonix (Oct 18, 2008)

Oddly enough, applying the SRAM patch made the game unable to pass the Gameboy splash screen on my 3in1. W/o the patch, it worked perfectly.


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 18, 2008)

Works fine with xrom 512 and elink 512!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 18, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, applying the SRAM patch made the game unable to pass the Gameboy splash screen on my 3in1. W/o the patch, it worked perfectly.


Are you useing GBATA? 
if not, try tath.
Also try reflashing it to the NOR


----------



## Drift Monkey (Oct 18, 2008)

Translation patch worked flawlessly, but I'm unable to save on my M3DS Real + GBA Expansion Pack. Tried the patch here: http://mother3-files.fobby.net.s3.amazonaw...e_fix_patch.zip and it now doesn't get past the "Game Boy" splash screen. What now?

Edit: Seems to be working with this save file: http://www.zophar.net/savestates/gba/mother-3.html with JUST the translation patch (no save fix patch). I also ran it in patch load vs. fast load.

Edit2: Set it back to fast load, still saving like a champ!


----------



## 1337 (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anyone found a way to use codes with this game? I have tried the GBAATM but it would not work with the normal unpatched codes.


----------



## Trizae (Oct 18, 2008)

damn this game is unbelievably awesome! works great on my EZV + 3 in 1!

I only intended to play for like a half hour or so and been playing for over 3 hours already! lol


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 18, 2008)

Spoiler



Mecha-Drago is really hard.


----------



## paultoompas (Oct 18, 2008)

playing on an m3ds real (sakura 1.12) required an additional patch using http://gbatemp.net/tools/flashpatchv3.zip


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 18, 2008)

Is the Mother series THAT good?! I never played it before so is it like as epic as Golden Sun or just up to par with Sonic Chronicles?


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 18, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Is the Mother series THAT good?! I never played it before so is it like as epic as Golden Sun or just up to par with Sonic Chronicles?


It's just quirky and kind of a different style. It's still a grindfest.


----------



## henkp (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it just me or does Visual Boy Advance GX 1.0.3 (the Wii-emulator) hang while loading the rom?

And YES, the MOTHER series is THAT good.


----------



## fateastray (Oct 18, 2008)

Works fine on GpSp


----------



## kedest (Oct 18, 2008)

Is this a direct sequel? In other words, should I first play that SNES game to understand it all?


----------



## Jax (Oct 18, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> Is this a direct sequel? In other words, should I first play that SNES game to understand it all?



It's not really a direct sequel, but it contains elements from previous games.


----------



## kedest (Oct 18, 2008)

Right thanks, then I'll just start with this one.

The game itself seems to run just fine on VBA GX 1.0.3 on Wii
But saving in-game (using a frog) won't work. When I select a save slot, the game (so not the emulator) says 'unable to save'.
Using the emulator snapshot save does seem to work however.


----------



## neonix (Oct 18, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> neonix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, it works perfectly without the SRAM patch.


----------



## IBNobody (Oct 18, 2008)

The game works on the EZ4 Lite Deluxe.

The EZ client was able to patch the ROM for both saving and in-game-reset.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 18, 2008)

XROM 512 working perfectly with SRAM patch...

Only problem so far was after choosing names, and hitting the final OK, the small audio/video slowdown glitch occured...

The rain just started to fall, and I'm hunting for..... someone... no need to spoil it...

Where do I donate for this awesome team??


----------



## neonix (Oct 18, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> XROM 512 working perfectly with SRAM patch...
> 
> Only problem so far was after choosing names, and hitting the final OK, the small audio/video slowdown glitch occured...
> 
> ...


http://mother3.fobby.net/blog/faqs/ The very last question.


----------



## Gamer (Oct 18, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> Right thanks, then I'll just start with this one.
> 
> The game itself seems to run just fine on VBA GX 1.0.3 on Wii
> But saving in-game (using a frog) won't work. When I select a save slot, the game (so not the emulator) says 'unable to save'.
> Using the emulator snapshot save does seem to work however.



Create a save first in the VBA windows version (by enter/exit the music menu)... and copy that save to the SD

Just make sure the save is set to Flash 64 K.

The problem is the emu creates a 128 K by default, that's why doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheers!


----------



## 1337 (Oct 18, 2008)

Still confused on how to apply codes to this rom that will work. Can anyone help?


----------



## modrobert (Oct 18, 2008)

Works fine on GBM (Game Boy Micro) with F2A Ultra flash cart (256mbit), no patching needed for saves to work.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 18, 2008)

1337 said:
			
		

> Still confused on how to apply codes to this rom that will work. Can anyone help?



what codes?  cheat codes?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 18, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Is the Mother series THAT good?! I never played it before so is it like as epic as Golden Sun or just up to par with Sonic Chronicles?


Yes, yes it is. And it has HUMOR.


----------



## 1337 (Oct 18, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I posted them in gba hacking and translation but I cant get them to work patched. (They work in the emulator)


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 18, 2008)

"...and you're covered in soot!" said about 15 times was funny.

Then Lighter says it again about five minutes later all non-sequitor-like.  XD


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 18, 2008)

Cheat codes...

they work on the non-patched version in the emulator
they DON'T work on the patched version in the emulator

am I reading that right?

my only guess is that with all the hacking, the address' have changed, and therefore you need to get a whole new set of cheat codes...

Why do you really need cheat codes though?  It's not that hard of a game... just battle as much as you can, and heal... boss's will be easy!


----------



## neonix (Oct 18, 2008)

1337 said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course cheat codes won't work after translation. The patch changes a lot of code. Many, if not all, hex addresses won't be the same anymore.

But why cheat? Just enjoy the game.


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 18, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mecha-Drago is really hard.





Spoiler



no, he really isn't. Just use the drago dagger, or whatever it's called, and pierce him with it. Then attack but make sure to hit extra notes.


----------



## knl (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been playing this on my G6 lite and it runs fine and plays normally, but on occasion it freezes up in battles and the speakers emit a deafening screech when that happens. The only thing I added to my game was G6's "real time" function, though I don't really use it. 
Should I repatch the game onto my G6 Lite without that function?


----------



## Xuio (Oct 18, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> Should I repatch the game onto my G6 Lite without that function?



yes


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 18, 2008)

Works fine on E-Link
Works fine on EZFlash 3in1 when written through CycloDS Evolution, No sram patching needed (if i'm correct, CycloDS Evo does that for you when needed)

Ahh, good old games from the past! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I played it on my Gamecube to with the GBA Player Works great.
On the DATEL Advance Game Port you get a white or green screen, then it hangs :/ (pitty, cause i could search cheat codes with it, if it worked


----------



## Baiano19 (Oct 18, 2008)

Welp, I don´t know what I am doing wrong, but VBA GX for Wii can´t even create save files... It does save using the patch, but it doesn´t even save the 128kb .sav file.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Cheat codes...
> 
> they work on the non-patched version in the emulator
> they DON'T work on the patched version in the emulator
> ...


I think that your better off just deleting the rom.


----------



## king_j1984 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am using an M3 perfect, is anyone else having problems using the Dad's (I have forgotten his name cos I changed it) skills? I tried to use the toughen up skill and it crashed my game! T_T


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 18, 2008)

Fantastic game and a damn fine job on the translation. Looks like my 3-in-1 arrived just in time as it's currently on NOR.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

king_j1984 said:
			
		

> I am using an M3 perfect, is anyone else having problems using the Dad's (I have forgotten his name cos I changed it) skills? I tried to use the toughen up skill and it crashed my game! T_T


This is a known bug.
To anyone, does it happen every time you try to use  toughen up?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 18, 2008)

snemul sux with sprite layers for M2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are the battles as boring as they are in M2?


----------



## neonix (Oct 18, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> snemul sux with sprite layers for M2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother 2 battles aren't that boring. Only the ones against weaker, repetitive enemies, and luckily there's the auto-win feature once you're at a high enough level. I actually don't know is Mother 3 has this feature (I assume it does, but this is my first play-through), but the battles are still fun.

If anything, you can have fun trying to master the combo technique.


----------



## pilotwangs (Oct 18, 2008)

This game is crazy good.

I've been playing it using a 3-in-1,looks alot better on the DS that an emulator.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 18, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> ... luckily there's the auto-win feature once you're at a high enough level. I actually don't know is Mother 3 has this feature (I assume it does, but this is my first play-through), but the battles are still fun.


Theres a similar feature in Mother 3, where you can dash and ram right past enemies that are much weaker than you. But unlike Mother 2, you don't earn experience when you do this.

And juggernaut911 is sorta right. I did finish Mother 2, and I found the battles a tiny bit boring. Mother 3 is much more faster and active though.


----------



## Zanonymous (Oct 18, 2008)

Mother 3 is better in every way...though I'm disappointed I can't import my Japanese M3's save onto my computer..even if I did, would it be compatible with the English patch? Doesn't matter, I can have new saves I guess. This will be my fourth time


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 18, 2008)

it would probably be compatible. the only diff is languages


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes they are compatible. Mato said that several times in his blog.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

Zanonymous said:
			
		

> Mother 3 is better in every way...though I'm disappointed I can't import my Japanese M3's save onto my computer..even if I did, would it be compatible with the English patch? Doesn't matter, I can have new saves I guess. This will be my fourth time



Here is the Japanese to English save convertor.
http://mother3-files.fobby.net/Mother3savConverter.zip


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok chances are that Nintendo thought it was too late to release this elsewhere but shit they should have ported it to the DS!  Its amazing, and this is coming from someone who is really bored of all the damn RPG's lately.

Its such a shame they gave up on it just because GBA games weren't selling, either a DS port or hell VC would have been better than just leaving it.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 18, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Ok chances are that Nintendo thought it was too late to release this elsewhere but shit they should have ported it to the DS!  Its amazing, and this is coming from someone who is really bored of all the damn RPG's lately.
> 
> Its such a shame they gave up on it just because GBA games weren't selling, either a DS port or hell VC would have been better than just leaving it.


So true... Silly Nintendo. The same thing happened with Mother 1 on the NES. A great game, but they didn't publish it because they thought it was too late.
It would be hilarious if someone in the future finds a Prototype Mother3 English Translation cart in a Nintendo depot, like it happened with Mother1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, we could still hope in a Complete Earthbound Collection (Mother 1+2+3) for DS!

It would be something awesome.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 18, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> This game is crazy good.



I've been playing it on a GBA SP with an XROM 512MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's better than most DS games I've played in the last six months I reckon. Hooked!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I saw some English screens in an magazine over here before this project started.

Seriously Nintendo should put some of these "never released" games out on VC, especially StarFox 2.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that if Nintendo released this on GBA right now, it would still sell.


----------



## sixb0nes (Oct 18, 2008)

Is anyone else having the black squares problem playing this on a DS? Black tiles in random places, covering maybe 30% of the screen.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 18, 2008)

Is there a Storage in this game?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 18, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Is there a Storage in this game?


Yes, but only farther in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Chapter 3+, iirc


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 18, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Awwww


----------



## Dingler (Oct 18, 2008)

This game is fucking awesome! Just completed chapter 1 - had some trouble with that big dino-thingy


----------



## blueskies (Oct 18, 2008)

I still think they would lose money if they released an official version, and will never do it. Better to just look the other way when the fans make the translation. This way both sides win (we get to play the game, they don't lose money).
If this translation had been for a more popular game/franchise, I bet it would have been shut down.


----------



## Whizz (Oct 18, 2008)

This surely is a great translation, hats off to the people who made it.

I'm not sure if it has been said before (don't feel like reading trough 13 pages of spoilers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but it doesn't save on an M3 Real natively so boot it with GBA Exploder to make it work.


----------



## musashi (Oct 18, 2008)

Very well done translation. If anyone is wondering YES this DOES work on PSP-GBA Emu's flawlessly. It's almost as if Nintendo themselves did it. Hats off to the Mato and the rest of the Starmen Staff. Me? Well the game told me to take a break for today, so I did.


----------



## john.jingle (Oct 18, 2008)

This is getting really frustrating..
I have a CycloDS 1.5b4 and trying to play it off my CycloDS GUI with its GBA support.  For a lot of my GBA games, the saving is usually spot on (there were times when it would fail to backup my SRAM).  Mother 3 is playable, but unable to save.

Now I'm trying it with GBAExploader 0.57.  And it's still unable to load my save or save at all.

I've tried SRAM patching it with GBATA, Save file patching it with the file on the Mother3 translation site, downloading a new Mother3 rom and repeated the patching.

Nothing is working.  ;_;


----------



## Jax (Oct 18, 2008)

Just a tip for you guys:

If you loaded the ROM to NOR on the 3-in-1, you just need to keep the B button pressed when you turn on the DS to boot into GBA mode and play the game.


----------



## john.jingle (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I already knew about that but I'm so paranoid about my save files that I always boot up from the GBAExploader.  Well, I guess I'll just be playing from VBA for now.

Oh btw, can you transfer VBA save files to the GBA_SAVE folder and have it work?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm digging this translation so far. Seems like an official translation, and it has been localized well, with many english joke/puns that wouldn't work in japanese (I think).


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 18, 2008)

Made 2 youtube movies

part 1 already up and running

Playing it on my Gamecube through the Gameboy player on a F2A 512 (SRAM patched)


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

john.jingle said:
			
		

> This is getting really frustrating..
> I have a CycloDS 1.5b4 and trying to play it off my CycloDS GUI with its GBA support.  For a lot of my GBA games, the saving is usually spot on (there were times when it would fail to backup my SRAM).  Mother 3 is playable, but unable to save.
> 
> Now I'm trying it with GBAExploader 0.57.  And it's still unable to load my save or save at all.
> ...



For the CycloDS to backup your saves from games that are stored in NOR, you have to run the ROM from the CycloDS GUI each time and not boot straight to the 3-in-1 otherwise your save wont be backed up, and for GBA Exploder not being able to load your saves, the same thing happend to me, I had to write the ROM a few times before I got it to work.


----------



## john.jingle (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok, so far, it's working now.  I'm playing from the CycloDS GUI and doing what you're telling me.  What's worrying me is how long it'll take before my save file disappears...

Which do you think is better for playing GBA?  GBAExploader 0.57 or the CycloDS?  I've had several problems with both so I'm not so sure.

I'm planning on playing games 32mb< on the CycloDS GUI and SRAM on the GBAExploader.

EDIT:  OK, that's it.  I'm gonna play Mother 3 on my laptop.  Data corruption >:c


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

I think the way that the CycloDS manages GBA NOR saves is shite and I dont like using it either, if you manage to get GBA Exploder working with your saves I recon that its 100% safe, but if you cant get GBA Exploder to load your saves, using the Backup whole SRAM to SRAM.BIN in PSRAM mode works without having to go through the CycloDS GUI.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm having my own bit of a save problem here. I played about two hours on my M3 SD with no problems, but it started freezing on this boss fight every time. I read a previous post earlier about taking it off and putting it back on patching with Hardware Support 2/No Real Time Save off this time. Before hand I backed the save up. So after I put the ROM back on, I put the save back on but the save isn't loading on the flash cart, yet on the emulator the save plays. I don't get it...


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Oct 19, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I'm having my own bit of a save problem here. I played about two hours on my M3 SD with no problems, but it started freezing on this boss fight every time. I read a previous post earlier about taking it off and putting it back on patching with Hardware Support 2/No Real Time Save off this time. Before hand I backed the save up. So after I put the ROM back on, I put the save back on but the save isn't loading on the flash cart, yet on the emulator the save plays. I don't get it...



Try Hardware Support 1/No RTS, works for me on my M3 Perfect, haven't had any problems and I'm up to Chapter 5. As far as the game saves, if they work on an emulator, open the save in an emulator, save in the emulator, then copy the save file your emulator makes onto the M3, if you can.


----------



## psywolf (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't get it to work on m y ez flash iv lite with an r4 card 

the ez flash says not enough spram and the slot 2 option on r4 loads but it freezes on the gba slash screen 

i have read every thread on this game and see no answers to me problem 

i don't know what to do? or  what this NOR thing is? i ran it through the ez flash client because someone suggested that for whatever reason and that don't work 

(but the ezflash client fixed my save problem with mario superstars saga) 


please help me get it going


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've noticed that if I try to real time save, the sound int eh game goes crazy.

Tried it both on the G6DS Real and G6 Lite.


----------



## Elfeckin (Oct 21, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> I've noticed that if I try to real time save, the sound int eh game goes crazy.
> 
> Tried it both on the G6DS Real and G6 Lite.




i have the same issue with my m3 lite...played till the dinosaurs...saved at the frog...did a real time save and my sound went all outta whack...does it every time i attempt the rts...furthermore after resetting my device and going back to the game...my save is not there...what am i doing wrong?


----------



## camx (Oct 21, 2008)

saves + savestates work fine in gpsp takka test 8.6.  however, i'm getting lots of seemingly random crashes.  its almost like if i go through a door at the wrong time in the music, it will crash.  it doesnt crash the emulator, but i have to forcibly reload the rom and my savestate.  i have an ezf 3in1 and an R4 but it looks like folks are having trouble with saving (which is a risk i rarely take).  anybody successfully playing this on their PSP, full speed and in all it's glory?


----------



## Xuio (Oct 21, 2008)

To m3 lite users - don't patch the game with Real Time Save. I'm playing +10h without it, and everything is ok.


----------



## Elfeckin (Oct 21, 2008)

Xuio said:
			
		

> To m3 lite users - don't patch the game with Real Time Save. I'm playing +10h without it, and everything is ok.




thanks Xuio im goin to try that now ....


----------



## Elfeckin (Oct 21, 2008)

yay it worked ...off to a bowl and some EB!!!! thanks again xuio


----------



## Outrager (Oct 21, 2008)

I put the ROM on my AceKard2 and using the AKAIO firmware, I transferred it to my F2A 256Mb. It said that verifying the file didn't work, but I played for about 10min and it seems to work so far.


----------



## tone.def (Oct 31, 2008)

My M3 Real running Sakura refuses to save my Mother 3 game! I tried using Exploader, but I have the M3 GBA Expansion, and I don't think they're compatible. Every other game saves fine, and I've tried 4 different ROMS. When saving, I am presented with an "Unable to save" error.

Someone mentioned using an additional patch to get it to save correctly, but I had trouble finding/using that software. Has anyone resolved a similar problem? Any leads would be incredibly welcome.


----------



## KillerHunter (Oct 31, 2008)

How did you guys succeed to play Mother 3 on your M3 lite. I have never been able to make a GBA roms work on my M3 lite. I tried the three rom patches that the M3 game manager could offer me, but I always get that black screens when I launch the game.

Any help will be very appreciated


----------



## Tanas (Oct 31, 2008)

KillerHunter said:
			
		

> How did you guys succeed to play Mother 3 on your M3 lite. I have never been able to make a GBA roms work on my M3 lite. I tried the three rom patches that the M3 game manager could offer me, but I always get that black screens when I launch the game.
> 
> Any help will be very appreciated


You might have an M3 Lite Pro, the Pro can't play games bigger than 4meg.


----------



## KillerHunter (Oct 31, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> You might have an M3 Lite Pro, the Pro can't play games bigger than 4meg.



Ahhhh, that's what I have. Oh well, too bad. Thanks for the info. At least I know that I really can't.


----------

